# DIY Way cover for the mill - fast and easy !!



## ksor (Jul 14, 2014)

A Little project for a rainy day here in Denmark !

 Look here:

http://kelds.weebly.com/way-cover-for-the-mill.html

 :fan:


----------



## Silvergoose (Mar 11, 2015)

Ksor, like the video and would like to share my idea with you and the group. The drape between the table and the column is great. I have always dislike cleaning the chips out of the T slots. Recently a local electon was held in my home town and of course many signs were used to endorse the fair hair child. After the electon all was forgotten, the right ones were voted into office the wrong were outted. I noticed that one candidate had used magnic signs to place on vehicles, after the electon(he lost) the signed were of little use. Except to me, I gather up several magnetic signs and took them into the shop. Cutting to size, clearing the vis and whatever I now have cleanable, reuseable and total custom Tslot covers. The sam can be said about the Lathe tray. Cost=0$ benefits= priceless.

Maybe some others can find this useful.

Good Luck


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 11, 2015)

Well done Ksor and Silvergoose. Two simple ideas that we can all copy to make life better.

Jim


----------

